# Is ozgameshop.com legit?



## Baccabechoppin (Dec 30, 2015)

I was thinking of picking up a copy of Virtue's Last Reward for my 3DS from these guys (Just finished the first game and loved it) and was just curious as to if they were a good site to purchase from? I've seen a few things on the internet saying they're trustworthy but I just wanted to make sure.


----------



## Baccabechoppin (Jan 1, 2016)

I'm gonna bump this but I'm also gonna add another request, all the places I've found to purchase a copy of Virtue's Last Reward seem to ship from the UK or the US, I would much rather buy locally (AUS) so it gets here faster, if anyone knows of any Australian sites that sell games feel free to let me know!


----------



## Shubshub (Jan 2, 2016)

From what I've been told ozgameshop.com is also run by the same people as nzgameshop.com (Which I believe both are UK owned but also carry Australian/New Zealand Stock)
So they should be legit


----------



## Baccabechoppin (Jan 2, 2016)

Shubshub said:


> From what I've been told ozgameshop.com is also run by the same people as nzgameshop.com (Which I believe both are UK owned but also carry Australian/New Zealand Stock)
> So they should be legit


Looks like that's where I'll probably make my purchase then, as it has one of the lowest prices I've seen


----------

